# Marathon Siedelsbrunn



## 4x4 (14. Mai 2007)

Fährt da von euch jemand am 07.07.2007 mit?

http://marathon.bikemax.de/

Diesmal gibt`s auch eine "Touristikstrecke" mit 25 km.


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Mai 2007)

na klar! 

klasse marathon mit einem unglaublichem preis/leistungsverhältniss!

aber die touri-strecke muss man doch mind. 3x fahren, um warm zu werden  

nach meinem platten- desaster werde ich dieses mal mit 3 ersatz-schläuchen am start sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (21. Mai 2007)

Ist vorgemerkt!


----------



## BadKöniger (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

meine Frau und ich werden höchstwahrscheinlich auch teilnehmen. Hat jemand zufällig einen Streckenplan von 2006. Heike würde sich gerne die Trails ansehen.

Danke BadKöniger + BadKönigerin


----------



## Levty (31. Mai 2007)

Evtl. Kurzsstrecke nach dem letzten Jahr und 70km :kotz:


----------



## Veloziraptor (31. Mai 2007)

Ich dachte dir Kurzstrecke wäre 70 km


----------



## 4x4 (31. Mai 2007)

@ Badköniger

Am 24.06. findet eine geführte Streckebesichtigung statt.
Wie das laufen soll kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Ich will den 50er melden, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen absehbar ist.


----------



## easymtbiker (31. Mai 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Am 24.06. findet eine geführte Streckebesichtigung statt.
> Wie das laufen soll kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


wie das läuft? ganz einfach: den ortskundigen hinterher! 

streckenplan hab ich keinen, würde aber auch nicht viel helfen, da es zig abzweigungen gibt, also lieber bei der streckenbesichtigung mitfahren. der kurs ist auf jeden fall interessanter als die meisten forstautobahn- maras!


----------



## Odenwald (9. Juni 2007)

aber sicher bin dabei

Bin im letzten Jahr die Mittelstrecke gefahren. Denk das werd ich dieses Jahr auch wieder machen. 

Hab übrigens auch keinen Streckenplan!!


----------



## drivingghost (22. Juni 2007)

Ich werde wohl auch mitspielen.


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Juni 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl auch mitspielen.


das wollen wir auch hoffen. 75km, was anderes ist indiskutabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x4 (23. Juni 2007)

Ich hab mich für den 50er angemeldet.
Da ich noch nie einen Marathon gefahren bin,
reicht mir das für`s erste.
Der 400 Hm-Anstieg vor dem Ziel ist nicht schlecht.

Muß man eigentlich schon 50 sein, wenn man den 50er fahren will?


----------



## sharky (23. Juni 2007)

ich denke ich bin auch dabei, sollte wirklich mal iweder ne kleine tour fahren


----------



## Levty (23. Juni 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Muß man eigentlich schon 50 sein, wenn man den 50er fahren will?


Jap, ist Pflicht.
Martin fährt ja auch 75km


----------



## BadKöniger (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wir wollen morgen zur Streckenführung. Das Bürgerhaus am Hardberg ist doch an der Strasse zum Turm? Müßte doch die Forsthausstr. 7 sein oder lieg ich da falsch?

Bad Königer(in)


----------



## 4x4 (25. Juni 2007)

Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie zuverlässig die Versorgung ist?
Gibt es feste verpfegung (Bananen), taugen die Getränke was?

Oder muß man am besten doch alles selber mitbringen.
ich habe hier irgendwo schon mal versteckte Kritik gelesen,
die auf die Versorgung mit Getränken abzielte.

Wie war die Streckenführung?
Ich hatte leider keine Zeit.

Besteht die Strecke (50 km) hauptsächlich aus Waldautobahnen,
also schnell zu fahrende Wege, oder ist die Strecke eher technisch?


----------



## drivingghost (25. Juni 2007)

Die Versorgung war, soweit ich mich erinnere, ganz ok.
Die Strecke ist, da bin ich mir sicher, eine der schönsten Marathonstrecken, da nicht langweilig und mit vielen schönen Trails versehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BadKöniger (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die super Streckenführung. Es war zwar ziemlich matschig, aber es hat wahnsinnig Spass gemacht. Tolle Strecke, da fast keine Waldautobahnen. 

Bad Königer(in)

P.S. Heike´s Oberschenkel ist fast wieder ok.


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Juni 2007)

Ist die Nachmeldung eigentlich auch noch am Renntag möglich? Bis wie viel Uhr?


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Juni 2007)

Egal, hab mich jetzt vorangemeldet. Wehe, es regnet


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Juni 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Egal, hab mich jetzt vorangemeldet. Wehe, es regnet


warmduscher!  
unser velo ist mit einem quietschgrünem bike unterwegs. bergauf keine gefahr (hat seine kräfte woanderes vergeudet  ), aber macht bergab lieber platz!

 ich sehe gerade, du willst wirklich dein votec verkaufen? ende mit kult???


----------



## Levty (27. Juni 2007)

50km angemeldet 
17kg Bike mit 150mm FW


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Juni 2007)

75km noch nicht angemeldet

82kg biker mit 100mm federweg


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> warmduscher!
> unser velo ist mit einem quietschgrünem bike unterwegs. bergauf keine gefahr (hat seine kräfte woanderes vergeudet  ), aber macht bergab lieber platz!
> 
> ich sehe gerade, du willst wirklich dein votec verkaufen? ende mit kult???



1. Ich hasse Regen. Ist halt nun mal so. Ich schieb´s auch gar nicht auf meine V-Brakes. Ich hasse Regen einfach 

2. Ja, ich verkaufe eins meiner VOTECs. Das F7. Mein NC1 ist allerdings gerade bei VOITL zum Pulver. Rate mal, welche Farbe 



Levty schrieb:


> 50km angemeldet
> 17kg Bike mit 150mm FW



Mensch Lev, und wen soll ich dann abziehen, wenn Du Mittelstrecke fährst 



easymtbiker schrieb:


> 75km noch nicht angemeldet
> 
> 82kg biker mit 100mm federweg



Warmduscher. Willst wohl erst mal gucken, ob´s regnet 

Ansonsten stimme ich Dir aber zu: 81 kg Biker mit 100 mm Federweg. Das fehlenden Kilo kannst Du getrost bei meinem Stahrahmen draufschlagen. Tja, gleiche Verhältnisse und trotzdem wirst Du schneller sein


----------



## Levty (28. Juni 2007)

Also ich wäre für ein "alte-Zeiten-after-Race-Bier"


----------



## 4x4 (28. Juni 2007)

Da bin ich sofort dabei, wenn ich dann wieder trinken kann.
Gibt`s da einen Tresen, oder muß ich eine Kühlbox mitbringen?


----------



## Levty (28. Juni 2007)

Also letztes Jahr gab es alkoholfreies Weizen am Ziel, nur nach 75km damals kam es mir wie hochprozentig vor.
Lag dann ersteinmal 10min auf dem Boden rum und hab alkoholfreies Bier getrunken  
Wenn jeder für sich mitbringt, könnte man den kostbaren Saft in Martins Kühlschrank aufbewahren.
Wer zuerst zurück ist, darf zischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Juni 2007)

Ich muß noch Auto fahren. Bring aber gerne bißchen Kölsch mit - ist ja quasi alkoholfrei 

Wer fährt von den tapferen Leuten hier eigentlich Langstrecke?

Martin, ich! 

Ramin?

Und sonst?

He Jungs, daß ist doch keine Langstrecke: 75 km / 1500 hm. Lev, der Burgenweg ist nur 25 km länger dafür mehr als doppelt so "hoch". Das packst Du


----------



## 4x4 (28. Juni 2007)

Ich fahre den 50er, dafür etwas flotter , damit ich schneller an den Bölkstoff komme.

Bin gerade mal wieder von einer Schlammschlacht zurückgekommen.
Normales Fahren ist ja in diesem Monat nicht möglich.
Auf dem Bild sieht es harmloser aus, als es war.
Die Schaltung war kurz vor dem Aus.


----------



## Levty (28. Juni 2007)

Also unter Schlammschlacht versteh ich etwas anderes. Bin ich zwei Stunden wieder da, mit Foto


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Juni 2007)

@ 4x4: Das nenne ich mal eine Dämpfer-Anlenkung  Was es alles für Sachen gibt


----------



## Bax (28. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Also unter Schlammschlacht versteh ich etwas anderes. Bin ich zwei Stunden wieder da, mit Foto



Hey Lev, WIR WARTEN!


----------



## Levty (28. Juni 2007)

Bax schrieb:


> Hey Lev, WIR WARTEN!


Pah, die PfÃ¼tzen waren nur aus Wasser und nicht aus Schlamm 
Aber der Sand knirscht immer noch in den ZÃ¤hnen:










Hach, Fotos machen macht echt Laune, vor allem digital (knips, knips, knips... ohne Ende )
Erst wenn man die Felge nicht erkennt, ist sie dreckig:




Ihh, Vot... Ã¤hm, Rotwild:




Bombig:





So, und jetzt ab ins Vetters: MaÃ 5â¬!!!


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Juni 2007)

Womit offiziell die Spam-Liga wieder unterwegs wäre 

Aber ich freu mich auch auf den Marathon


----------



## 4x4 (28. Juni 2007)

.........sauber.........


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Juni 2007)

hey lev, was stellst du hier langweilige bilder deines geputzen bikes rein? dreckig?, neee, das hier ist dreckig:





entstand heute, nachdem ich die mara- runde abgefahren bin (mit an- und abreise waren es dann über 120km.....)
hey, die strecke ist tierisch matschig und schwer! also nich wundern, wenn ihr 20min länger braucht als letztes jahr. der boden ist an einigen abschnitten fiess tief und kostet viel kraft. da es nächste woche weiter regnen soll, können wir wohl nicht auf besserung hoffen....

und für die, die heuer das erste mal mitfahren: es gab letztes jahr einiges an geheule wegen "schlecht" ausgeschilderter strecke. ich fand`s ok, hab mich nicht verfahren. 
tipps für die richtige streckenfindung: also erst mal immer schauen, ob irgendwo n schild ist! nich nur aufs vorderrad oder den vorderen fahrer starren!
und wenn mal 3km lang kein schild kommt, dann halt 3km gerade aus auf dem hauptweg fahren und nicht irgendwo links oder rechts abbiegen! (zur weiteren orientierung: teilweise sind noch verwaschene rote pfeile auf den bäumen). wenn ihr das beachtet, sollte eingentlich nix schief gehen!

und schon jetzt eine danksagung: der mara wird von vielen leuten ehrenamtlich veranstaltet, die das ganze vorbereiten, an verpflegungsstellen den ganzen tag stehen, die strecke sichern oder bei notfällen sofort zur stelle sind. vielen dank an diese ganzen leute, ich finde euch super!  

also, futtert mal n paar körner mehr für den tiefen boden und dann sehen wir uns samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (1. Juli 2007)

Da IST EIN VERDAMMTES SCHUTZBLECH AN DEINEM BIKE: GEH STERBEN;;;MANMANMAN!!!!


----------



## 4x4 (1. Juli 2007)

Danke für die Streckenbeschreibungen.
Dann frag ich mal ganz vorsichtig:


@ veloziraptor, mit welcher Zeit rechnest Du für die 50 km?
@ easymtbiker, mit welcher Zeit rechnest Du für die 75 km?
Unter den zuvor geschilderten Bedingungen und natürlich ganz unverbindlich. 

Nur rein wegen der Zeiteinteilung.........! 
Die 50er-Strecke hat ja am Ende noch einen schönen 400+ m Anstieg.


----------



## Veloziraptor (1. Juli 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Danke für die Streckenbeschreibungen.
> Dann frag ich mal ganz vorsichtig:
> 
> 
> ...



Öhm. Ich fahre aber auch 75 km  

Wenn es matschig ist, werde ich dieses mal beim Uphill mehr reißen müssen als sonst. Weil Downhill mit V-Brakes und Matsch kritisch werden könnte. Ich denke aber, daß die Langstrecke in unter 4 Stunden schaffbar ist (wenn die hm-Angaben stimmen).


----------



## chriiss (1. Juli 2007)

Ich war in diesem Teil des Forums bisher nicht so aktiv - dennoch, für die, die es interessiert:
5 mal hab ich mir vorgenommen mitzufahren - immer kam was dazwischen.  
Heute habe ich mich angemeldet (75km) - mal sehen ob es diesmal was wird! 
Welche Zeit veranschlagt ihr?


----------



## easymtbiker (1. Juli 2007)

chriiss schrieb:


> Ich war in diesem Teil des Forums bisher nicht so aktiv


nich so schüchtern, treten sie ein!  

alsoo...... hab letztes jahr 3:50 h gebraucht, dabei aber mind. 30min durch ne reifenpanne verloren.... heuer... hm, naja, ich würde sagen, bei den tiefen bodenverhältnissen wäre 3:30 super für mich. aber die angabe im vergleich zu dir ist relativ, oder weisst du wie gut/schlecht du im vergleich zu mir fährst?
ich bin mir sicher, dass einige unter 3h bleiben!
für 50km kannste alles mit 2/3 multiplizieren!

langer schlussanstieg bei der 50km- strecke? ne, danach kommt noch was!  aber der lange anstieg zum ende ist so ein fiesser verschlammter abschnitt! der anstieg ist nicht steil, aber man sinkt ein.... gggrrrr!

ach ja, ich denke, im höhenprofil fehlt ne verpflegungsstelle: vor der langen abfahrt bei km33 sollte in schönbrunn ne unauffällige verpflegungsstelle sein (die einzigen 10 häser auf der 2. runde!)  @markus: bitte um stellungsnahme! 




Levty schrieb:


> Da IST EIN VERDAMMTES SCHUTZBLECH AN DEINEM BIKE: GEH STERBEN;;;MANMANMAN!!!!


hey, du solltest vielleicht nicht so schwachsinnige beiträge schreiben,wenn du betrunken aus der kneipe heim kommst! 
und: haste mal was von 7h-regen-schlamm touren gehört? ne? ach so, bei 2 regentropfen fährst du ja gleich heim zu mami!


----------



## BadKöniger (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wir freuen uns auch schon ganz doll auf das Rennen. Ich, BadKöniger/Martin fahre 75km und die BadKönigerin/Heike versucht sich an den 50km. 
Frage: Hat jemand ohne Siegambitionen Lust meine Frau auf der 50km Strecke zu "betreuen", da sie vor den Trails doch mächtigen Respekt hat. Ach ja, im Reifenflicken ist sie auch nicht gerade ein Ass (der Katzenbuckel lässt grüßen, da waren 5 Löcher drinn und irgendwann ist auch die beste Dichtmilch am Ende). Wäre riesig nett, wenn es hier Teilnehmer gäbe, die nur Spass haben wollen und denen nur das Ankommen wichtig ist. Wenn´s halt ganz "dumm" kommt, dann mache ich selber den Begleitschutz und fahre nur die letzten 25km im Renntempo.

Also Leute wer hat Lust? Ich könnte ja auch die üblichen Modelmaße durchgeben, damit es seinen Anreiz hat, aber dann bekomme ich sicherlich Ärger. Frauen sind natürlich "auch willkommen". 

LG BadKöniger/BadKönigerin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (2. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hey, du solltest vielleicht nicht so schwachsinnige beiträge schreiben,wenn du betrunken aus der kneipe heim kommst!
> und: haste mal was von 7h-regen-schlamm touren gehört? ne? ach so, bei 2 regentropfen fährst du ja gleich heim zu mami!


Wenn ich ins Glas geschaut habe, denke ich über sowas nicht nach 

Und zum Thema Regen hast du oben ein paar Bilder 
Pack deinen Freerider aus und wir gehen eine Runde fliegen.

Und am SA werde ich dich nass machen! Harharhar


----------



## 4x4 (2. Juli 2007)

Nochmal danke für die guten Streckeninfos.
Und Veloziraptor (übriges ein einfach genialer Name) tschuldigung für die 50 km.....
Hatte ich irgendwie aus dem Text weiter oben so interpretiert.

Ich bleibe bei 50 km.
Am So. war ich bein Triathlon in Frankfurt und habe einen Freund betreut.
Aus dem Alter wo ich mich grenzenlos gequält habe ( 6 Marathons ) bin ich raus.

Wir fahren ja die ersten 50 km die gleiche Strecke, dann genieße ich lieber
eure Gesichter, wenn ihr noch etwas in die Lenker beißt. 
und ich mich über mein Bier hermache.


----------



## mph (2. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> nich so schüchtern, treten sie ein!
> 
> ....
> langer schlussanstieg bei der 50km- strecke? ne, danach kommt noch was!  aber der lange anstieg zum ende ist so ein fiesser verschlammter abschnitt! der anstieg ist nicht steil, aber man sinkt ein.... gggrrrr!
> ...



Hallo, beim lesen deines Beitrags habe ich mich gefragt ob es Sinnvoll ist einen echten 1,5 Schlammreifen auf zu ziehen?? oder gibt es noch Genügend km auf denen man mit einen "normalen"  2,1 Allround-Reifen im Vorteil ist??

Gruß max

ach jahr ich werde wohl nach langer Renn & auch Trainigs Pause die 50 km fahren....


----------



## Levty (2. Juli 2007)

Zum Glück fahre ich 2.5/2,35 Reifen 
(...wenn man keine anderen hat? )


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Juli 2007)

mph schrieb:


> 1,5 Schlammreifen


 meinst du vielleicht 2,5"?
also ich fahre und empfehle 2,1 nobby`s. reichen aus. racing ralf und sonstige dünnprofile würde ich dort nicht fahren.


----------



## Levty (2. Juli 2007)

Letztes Jahr mit Nobby Platten auf dem ersten Trail geholt.
Miese Reifen... (mMn)


----------



## 4x4 (3. Juli 2007)

Ich habe mit 2,35 Fat Albert gute Erfahrungen gemacht 
bis jetzt 900 km ohne Platten einschließlich Monte Baldo-Schotter.
Fahre 2,5 bar auch bei weichem Boden.
Der Grip ist dann immer noch gut genug.


----------



## odw-bikerII (3. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach ja, ich denke, im höhenprofil fehlt ne verpflegungsstelle: vor der langen abfahrt bei km33 sollte in schönbrunn ne unauffällige verpflegungsstelle sein (die einzigen 10 häser auf der 2. runde!)  @markus: bitte um stellungsnahme!



Guter Hinweis mit der im Höhenprofil fehlenden Verpflegungsstelle. Danke !
Die Verpflegungsstelle in Schönbrunn, also bei etwa km 37, wird es auch dieses Jahr wieder geben !!!
Es ist allerdings keine offizielle Verpflegungsstelle, sondern eine privat organisierte. Erich Ballmann, der Wirt der kleinen Gaststätte in Schönbrunn, wird dort wieder wie letztes Jahr auf seine Kosten eine kleine Verpflegungsstelle einrichten   Super, oder ? So was gibt´s leider viel zu selten.
Diese Gaststätte in Schönbrunn kann ich nur jedem Biker empfehlen, gut und günstig (letztes Jahr kostete ein Weizen 1,80 !!  )

Dann hoffen wir mal, daß es am Samstag trocken bleibt. Bis dahin...
odw-bikerII


----------



## mph (3. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> meinst du vielleicht 2,5"?
> also ich fahre und empfehle 2,1 nobby`s. reichen aus. racing ralf und sonstige dünnprofile würde ich dort nicht fahren.



hi,

nee nee ich hab noch von früheren CC-Matsch-Rennen noch einen Schwalbe black shark mud 1,5 hier liegen..Ist aber nur wirklich gut wenn die ganze Strecke mit 10cm+ Schamm bedeckt ist. Aber beim Marathon wird ja die Strecke nur 1x befahren so das der aufgeweichte Boden nicht so extrem "Aufgerissen" wird wie bei einem CC Rennen.

Gruß max


----------



## peter_schuetz (3. Juli 2007)

Ich bin in Frammersbach mit Nobby Nic 2.25 gefahren. Ich war sehr entäuscht von der Fahrleistung im Schlamm. Ich versuche den Fat Albert mit 2.3, sollte als Enduro-Reifen besser sein. 

Samstag im Schlamm spielen, ich freue mich schon drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outback-team (3. Juli 2007)

Ich freu mich auch schon auf den Schlamm, letztes Jahr waren ja auch einige Pfützen im Weg. Aber ab Freitag scheint ja die Sonne und der Sommer kommt am Samstag zurück. Ich habe gestern meine 2.25 er Schwalbe Big Jim aufgezogen, damit's auf der 75er Runde vorwärts geht


----------



## sharky (3. Juli 2007)

outback-team schrieb:


> Aber ab Freitag scheint ja die Sonne und der Sommer kommt am Samstag zurück.



das wird den aufgeweichten waldboden nicht interessieren


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Juli 2007)

odw-bikerII schrieb:


> Erich Ballermann, der Wirt der kleinen Gaststätte in Schönbrunn


sicher dass du dich nicht verschrieben hast?  



odw-bikerII schrieb:


> Diese Gaststätte in Schönbrunn kann ich nur jedem Biker empfehlen, gut und günstig (letztes Jahr kostete ein Weizen 1,80 !!  )


weizen währdend des marathons?   *erhobener zeigefinger!*

 

hey, ich bin bestimmt schon x-mal durch schönbrunn durch, aber die kneipe ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. damit scheint schönbrun die höchste kneipendichte deutschlands zu haben: 1 kneipe auf 5 häuser! 

aber super, dass er das macht! 


wer an der verpflegungsstelle halten möchte: es geht leicht runter, man fährt schnell dran vorbei. wie schon gesagt, schönbrunn sind die einzigen 5 häuser im 2. teil!


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Juli 2007)

outback-team schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch schon auf den Schlamm,


du bist pervers!   in kirchzarten scheint es ja trocken gewesen zu sein, aber nach der trans-g schlammschlacht noch 7h frammersbach hab ich echt genug davon!
schön, dass du mitfährst, ich hänge mich in deinen windschatten... so die ersten 2 minuten.....  


wem die nobby`s zu wenig grip bieten, dem lege ich big betty`s ans herz bzw. laufrad! absolut schlammsicher!


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2007)

Big Betty verträgt Schlamm nicht. Außerdem schlechte Selbstreinigung und zu wenig Grip im Schlamm.
(Alles Vergleiche him Maxxis Minion).
Michelin Reifen sollen guten Grip im Schlamm haben. Kanns selber nciht bestätigen.


----------



## BadKöniger (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

was haltet ihr von der Kombi Nic 1.8 hinten und 2.1 vorne. Beide Reifen sind fast neu. Ich denke, dass der 1.8 hinten besser greift als ein 2.25 oder irre ich mich da. Viel Grip auf den Trails runter wird es ohnehin nicht geben, aber vielleicht gibt es für die Hohlwege bergauf eine Chance mit dem schmalen Nic.

Bad Königer


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2007)

Wenn, dann den dickeren nach hinten, odeR?


----------



## BadKöniger (4. Juli 2007)

Hi,

also der 1.8 vorne auf Schotter und Trails sind extrem nervös und haben kaum Grip. Hinten hat mich der schmale Nic mich bisher noch nie enttäuscht. Ich werde es einfach nochmals testen. Matsch haben wir auch in Bad König jede Menge. Bin aber für jeden Rat dankbar.

Bad Königer


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2007)

Sch***Sch***Sch***Sch***Sch***!!!
Grad nach 500hm und 45min musste ich zwangsläufig die Ausfahrt mit meinem Hardtail beenden:






Aaaah! Extra eine längere und leichtere Stütze für den niedrigen Rahmen gekauft. Werde nun wohl am SA mit einer kürzeren Stütze fahren... Wird lustig.

Und die Reifen im Schlamm sind ok! Heute mal voll reingewälzt, konnte gut abfangen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (4. Juli 2007)

BadKöniger schrieb:


> Kombi Nic 1.8 hinten und 2.1 vorne.


passt!

@reifenplatzer, sattelchrasher, bikeschrotter: klappe!


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @reifenplatzer, sattelchrasher, bikeschrotter: klappe!


Kannst mich Lev nennen, Maddin.


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


>



Ist das eigentlich eine Fälschung? Wie kann man denn so eine Sattelstütze herstellen? Deswegen fahre ich die von Thomson. Die sind aus einem Stück gefräst - und nicht so eine Klebe-Variante.


----------



## Levty (5. Juli 2007)

Original Karton und alles habe ich gehabt 
Fahre einen RatzeFatze Steuersatz und die Schienbeinschoner... die Sachen haben bombig gehalten. Bin echt enttäscht. Jetzt bin ich mit 3cm weniger unterwegs...


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Juli 2007)

Und? Alle fit für morgen? 

Morgen soll die Sonne scheinen. Macht aber nichts. Der Regen (oder der Schlamm) kommt von unten  Ist also genau der richtige Kompromiss zwischen den Schönwetter Biker wie mir und den anderen harten Jungs


----------



## Levty (6. Juli 2007)

Hm... das einzige Problem ist, dass ich sack früh aufstehen muss :kotz:

Ansonsten bin ich Tippitoppi: Werde nicht letzter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (6. Juli 2007)

Maaaaaartin. Waaaaaan gehts LOOOOS!?


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Juli 2007)

Hui. So!!! Marathon-Soll erledigt. Paar Weizen im Teufel und danach nen Döner. Das gibt Power  Bis gleich


----------



## dominik-deluxe (6. Juli 2007)

haha


----------



## Levty (6. Juli 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Hui. So!!! Marathon-Soll erledigt. Paar Weizen im Teufel und danach nen Döner. Das gibt Power  Bis gleich


Du Teufel? Wenn du Martin siehst, sag ihm er soll mich morgen abholen!


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Juli 2007)

jaja lev, ich leb noch und nehm dich morgen mit! hab heute abend noch bremsbeläge am auto gewechselt. dauert normalerweise 30min. hab aber 1h pro festgerosteten stift gebraucht. es waren insgesamt 3!!! bei der ganzen rumklopperei dann auch mal meinen daumen erwischt, der jetzt schön schwarz wird  auf wunsch kann ich  n bild hier rein stellen .

fazit: um 0:30 zuhause, die pasta- party besteht jetzt aus junk- food. und hab extrem miesse laune.....gggrrr!


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juli 2007)

Cooler Marathon, der für mich allerdings unerwartet nach 50 km endete. Schade. Ich werde wohl doch wieder Fully fahren müssen (scheiß Bandscheiben). Vielleicht hatte mein Orthopäde doch recht, daß MTB nichts für mich ist 

Egal. Die 50 km waren cool. Meine Beine haben voll mitgespielt. Ich habe das meiste auf dem dritten Kettenblatt durchgedrückt und mußte nur ein paar mal das AOK-Blättchen benutzen. Zugegeben. Dafür mußte ich aber eine Passage schieben, weil die Jungens vor mir alles blockiert haben. War aber auch ein Affen-Anstieg. 

Wie der Moderator heute schon sagte: Bis zum nächsten Jahr. Und dann ohne Bandscheibenprobleme...


----------



## Levty (7. Juli 2007)

Sau geil. Überrascht mich, dass ich so weit vorne war, wobei ich eigentlich lässig gefahren bin mit einer zu kurzen Stütze (was mit Krämfen in Verbindung stand).
Die Angstbremser auf den Trails gehören aufs RR 

Cheers. Hat sau viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## drivingghost (7. Juli 2007)

ja, war eine klasse veranstaltung und auch das rennen hat spaß gemacht, bis auf die letzten 30 minuten, da war ich am ende
fotos kommen demnächst


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Juli 2007)

jep! geiler marathon! so viele klasse strecken für so wenig startgeld bekommt man sonst nirgends! 
fettes dankeschön an alle organisatoren und freiwiligen helfern, ihr wart klasse!   


ansonsten: das wetter hat gepasst , ich hab mich bis zum start total miess gefühlt, was dann aber garant war für ein prima rennen. es lief bei mir sehr gut und ich war mehr als zufrieden! schön, mal wieder so viele bekannte leute zu  treffen!




BadKöniger schrieb:


> LG BadKöniger/BadKönigerin


kann es sein, dass ihr den gleichen seltenen nachnamen habt wie ich? war bei der einsicht der starterliste etwas verdutzt, noch 2 leute neben mir vom racing team zu sehen! 
aber den ergebnissen nach hast du deine frau alleine fahren lassen oder die 3. runde in 15min geschafft!  

@velo: echt ärgerlich, aber die strecke ist so verbockt, dass man mit nem ht der rücken schon ziemlich viel einstecken muss


----------



## drivingghost (7. Juli 2007)

hier die heutigen fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (8. Juli 2007)

Schöne Fotos


----------



## zena (8. Juli 2007)

Glückwunsch an die Finalisten fein gemacht  
Frage: waren das Fotos vor oder nach dem Rennen? Der arme Lev sieht ziemlich fertig aus  Sagt mal was ist mit Martin los? Er ist echt abgemagert, das kann doch nicht gesund sein 

Grübel, grübel...


----------



## Levty (8. Juli 2007)

Fotos logischer Weise nach dem Rennen. Aber nicht alle, oder? 
Danke, Zena. Nächstes Jahr fährst du einfach mal mit, dein Epic sammelt ja nur noch Staub 

Frage an die Organisatoren:
Da waren überall an der Strecke Fotografen, meistens an Kurven von Trails oder an der Skiwiese. Wo kann man deren Fotos finden? Mich interessierts brennend 

Grüße, danke, Lev.


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Juli 2007)

jep ! nette bilder! ramin hat ne neue kamera! 

oje, ich sehe ja echt eingefallen aus.... macht sich aber leider nicht auf der waage bemerkbar. wollte eigentlich gerade 2-3kg weniger wiegen.... aber ich bin soooo verfressen 

ja, ich will auch bilder. konny hat 2-3 bilder von mir gemacht, kannst mir die per mail schicken?  *liebguck* danke


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Frage an die Organisatoren:
> Da waren überall an der Strecke Fotografen, meistens an Kurven von Trails oder an der Skiwiese. Wo kann man deren Fotos finden? Mich interessierts brennend
> 
> Grüße, danke, Lev.



Ich würde mal tippen, daß die Fotos irgendwann hier auftauchen:

http://www.tv02-siedelsbrunn.de/

Hier zudem die Ergebnis-Liste:

http://www.tv02-siedelsbrunn.de/radsport/berichte/mtb2007/MTB2007_Ergebnisliste.pdf

Mal die wichtigsten rausgesucht:

Langstrecke:

*Ramin* Platz 7
*Martin* Platz 15
*Mark* Platz 40

Mittelstrecke:

*Dominik* Platz 23
*Jens* Platz 28
*Lev* Platz 52

@ Domink: Sag mal. Bist Du im weißen TREK Trikot gefahren? Ich hatte da - bis zu meinen Problemen - so ein Zweier-Team vor mir. Würde nämlich von der Zeit-Differenz her passen.


----------



## Levty (8. Juli 2007)

Bäää... musst du mich so niedermachen? Jetzt bin ich "letzter"


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Bäää... musst du mich so niedermachen? Jetzt bin ich "letzter"



Es kamen noch einige nach Dir. Und die sind bestimmt nicht mit Maxxis Minnion DH Reifen und KeFü gefahren


----------



## dominik-deluxe (8. Juli 2007)

ich bin immer gelb


----------



## 4x4 (9. Juli 2007)

Keine Angst Lev, ich war ja noch hinter Dir.
Was 5 Minuten doch so ausmachen.............
Auf meinen 65ten bin ich trotzdem stolz.


Dies war mein erster MTB-Marathon und meine 3:09 ist genau die Zeit,
die ich in in mal auf der Straße auf 42 km gelaufen bin.

Dafür, dass ich auf den letzten 15 km mit Wadenkrämpfen zu kämpfen hatte
und ich mich in einer steilen 160°-Wende hinlegen mußte,(Bremsfehler) habe ich immerhin
55 Fahrer trotz meines Merkeljahrgangs älter aussehen lassen.

Nächstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei und zwar schneller.

Auch von mir vielen Dank an die vielen Helfer.
Die Organisation, Ausschilderung und Sicherung der Strecke war hervorragend.
Die Streckenführung war spitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (9. Juli 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Keine Angst Lev, ich war ja noch hinter Dir.
> Was 5 Minuten doch so ausmachen.............
> Auf meinen 65ten bin ich trotzdem stolz.
> 
> ...



 Sorry. Hätte ich Deinen Name gewußt, hätte ich Dich natürlich auch rausgesucht 

Den Marathon kann man echt weiter empfehlen.


----------



## drivingghost (9. Juli 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Die Organisation, Ausschilderung und Sicherung  der Strecke war hervorragend.
> Die Streckenführung war spitze.



Von wegen, in der ersten Abfahrt wunderte ich mich, warum plötzlich ein weiß/roses Flatterband über meinem Kopf langzischte. Hätte man das Band etwas tiefer gehängt, wäre mir sofort klar gewesen, dass die Abfahrt hier geendet hätte...
Könnte aber auch unter 
-Blindheit
-Unkonzentriertheit
-Geschwindigkeitsrausch
-Bremse nicht gefunden
abgeheftet werden 


Das Rennen ist wirklich perfekt durchorganisiert, da gibt es nichts dran zu mäkeln. Da passt alles.


----------



## odw-bikerII (10. Juli 2007)

super, daß euch der Marathon gefallen hat  
Das Wetter hat ja wieder mal mitgespielt und die Strecke war trotz des Regens trockener als erwartet (jedenfalls an den meisten Stellen  )
Hier ein paar Fotos, die Konny an der Strecke gemacht hat


Lev, wo bleibt der nötige Ernst ??? So bringst Du am Start schon alle zur Verzweiflung  








Beste Bedingungen am Skihang    








Und im Trail Richtung Korsika wart ihr besonders schnell wie man sieht 








Leider haben wir nicht von allen Fotos, Ramin, Du warst zu schnell.... 

Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Levty (10. Juli 2007)

Pah, mit meinen 2,5er Reifen hätte doch das halbe Feld Windschatten, wollte die Bedingungen nicht erleichtern 

Hier der Rennbericht falls es wen interessieren sollte:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3865283&postcount=167
Hoffe alle können reinsehen.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (11. Juli 2007)

wo komen denn die fotos her?

gibts nen link dazu?

danke


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Juli 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Hätte man das Band etwas tiefer gehängt, wäre mir sofort klar gewesen, dass die Abfahrt hier geendet hätte...
> Könnte aber auch unter
> -Blindheit
> -Unkonzentriertheit
> ...


du hattest doch mal n fred erstellt mit "tränende augen bei der abfahrt" vielleicht das? immer noch kein mittel dagegen gefunden? 
ansonsten vermute ich bei dir: kamikaze- ramin. wer bremst, verliert! 

@dominik: die bilder sind von konny und markus (danke! )! musst denen beiden sagen, dass du auch abgelichtet werden möchtest und dich dann auf der strecke lautstark bemerkbar machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BadKöniger (27. August 2007)

Hallo,

muss nochmal nachfragen: Gibt es irgendwo die "off."Fotos vom Rennen. Am Skihang stand doch ein Fotograf, der recht proffessionel aussah. Kennt jemand seine Adresse etc.?

LG BadKöniger


----------

